# Glamping and camping



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

My DD and family bought a tiny Retro camper this summer. I've had fun making a few things for them. Finding cute theme fabric was fun too. I plan to embellish a couple dish towel too. 

I thought about giving them as Christmas gifts but I don't think I can wait that long. 

Robin


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

As a camper myself, just love the caravans(Trailers) & other embellishments. So cute. Well done.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Great choice, I could not wait to give them to them either, go for it they will love them.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

We have one of the OLD trailers that you see people redoing. Hubby turned it into his work trailer. Hauls tools and supplies in it. Your stuff is VERY cute.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

awesome.


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Camper at heart...love your fabric choices for your projects!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh - those are just adorable!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

So sweet! Im sure they will love your gifts and appreciate your cleverness and talent!


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

As camper, I love the fabric you chose for everything. They are just beautiful. I don't think I could wait until Christmas. I would have to give them the gifts now.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Such a fun idea. I couldn't wait either.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Love what you've done. Adorable!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

not enough yarn said:


> We have one of the OLD trailers that you see people redoing. Hubby turned it into his work trailer. Hauls tools and supplies in it. Your stuff is VERY cute.


This is my brother's vintage camper. He still uses it. No microwave like my daughter's has.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

The fabrics you chose are perfect- cute, cute , cute! 
Just love those retro trailers and adore the vintage ones- I almost bought an old teardrop that the back opened up for the stove and kitchen- all that was inside was a bed. Couldn't talk DH into the restoration project- he wanted one more like your brothers - where everything is inside.
thanks for sharing


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, what fun!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the fabrics, very nice. I don't think I could wait for Christmas either. Love the s'mores one.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Love the fabrics, very nice. I don't think I could wait for Christmas either. Love the s'mores one.


I love s'mores too. Both GDs say they can eat 4. Pretty funny.

Thanks for all the kind compliments.

Robin


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Great idea...like a primer for camping..."Happy Days Are Here Again" for them....


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I may have to do this. Have been trying to think of something to do for my daughters camper. They've only had it for a year. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Great gifts. Lovely work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice work. I would be anxious to give them also, hard to wait for Christmas. Go ahead and give them now, you are sure to come up with more ideas by Christmas.

There is a club of women (can't remember the name) who all camp with the vintage trailers and you should see how they have some of them decked out. Really fun to see and those little trailers are so well built, not like some of todays.


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

How cute is that! They will love your heartfelt touches to their camping. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Those fabrics are adorable. Such great ideas.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Those are great. Good idea and well done.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

How awesome!! Love the fabrics and that bowl hot pad thingy is AWESOME! Where could I get that pattern, if you don't mind? How sweet of you to make their camping super special! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Wonderful, love camping and caravaning.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

Makes me want to go camping. How adorable!!! They are very blessed to have you.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Your colours are put together very well.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

oh, i just love that fabric, and i love to make pillowcases, i will get some to make pillowcases, towels and potholders for our trailer when we camp. thank you for sharing, you did a great job


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

We have camped/caravanned since 1968 and love it. Our children also camp and our son and his wife bought a caravan last summer but this was stolen from a secure storage centre in May. They have just managed to get the insurance sorted so will be buying another caravan and refitting it. I like your fabric prints and it gives me some ideas of things I can make to help out. I have just worked out a design to put onto a knitted cushion with a car and caravan, all I have to do now is make it.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

How perfect is the s'more fabric and your creation is great! I envy them camping. I loved camping in Yosemite!!! Should find new adventures in SC.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

What thoughtful gifts sure they will be enjoyed


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

What thoughtful gifts sure they will be enjoyed


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

String Queen said:


> My DD and family bought a tiny Retro camper this summer. I've had fun making a few things for them. Finding cute theme fabric was fun too. I plan to embellish a couple dish towel too.
> 
> I thought about giving them as Christmas gifts but I don't think I can wait that long.
> 
> Robin


Where did you find the fabric? I have been looking for material with travel trailers ever since we got our first travel trailer. Enjoy glamping . Even though we now have a 31 foot flagstaff with a slide and a big bathroom, I still tend to do most of our cooking and socializing outside.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Patterns for The microwave pot holder can be found on line. My pattern is a hand me down from my sister. (She makes lots to sell at her church bazaar). 

The fabrics... GD pillow cases is from the Stitching Post in Sisters,OR, DD pillowcase is a fat quarter from a quilt shop somewhere in OR, Son in law ( black print) is from SR Harris( a gigantic fabric store in Minneapolis, MN. The pot holder are from a panel and the coordinating fabric are from Kelly Js in Duluth,MN. Most of the other fabrics came from my sister's stash. 

Yes, I did some traveling this summer. And I'm not done yet. 

I also plan to make a fabric wrapped cord trivet from scraps and embellish a dish towel. 

While I should have been sleeping last night, I came up with a plan to make a quilted checkers board with a zippered pocket on the back for the checkers. On my travels, I found some cute red checked fabric with black ants. I will use that for borders and backing. I need to get a couple fat quarters of red and black for the board. 

Robin


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute fabric


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

How fun


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

now those are "Dorbs!"


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> now those are "Dorbs!"


I had to look that word up. New one for me. Thanks

Robin


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

String Queen said:


> Patterns for The microwave pot holder can be found on line. My pattern is a hand me down from my sister. (She makes lots to sell at her church bazaar).
> 
> The fabrics... GD pillow cases is from the Stitching Post in Sisters,OR, DD pillowcase is a fat quarter from a quilt shop somewhere in OR, Son in law ( black print) is from SR Harris( a gigantic fabric store in Minneapolis, MN. The pot holder are from a panel and the coordinating fabric are from Kelly Js in Duluth,MN. Most of the other fabrics came from my sister's stash.
> 
> ...


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

All of what you have made is so awesome and inspiring! Thank you for sharing! And that idea of the checker board sounds wonderful, please show, I would LOVE to see it! Big hug!

Ps I found a free pattern for hot pad, let me know what you think? 
http://www.seamshappy.com/2012/08/13/microwave-bowl-pot-holder/?subscribe=success#blog_subscription-4


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

raqeth said:


> All of what you have made is so awesome and inspiring! Thank you for sharing! And that idea of the checker board sounds wonderful, please show, I would LOVE to see it! Big hug!
> 
> Ps I found a free pattern for hot pad, let me know what you think?
> http://www.seamshappy.com/2012/08/13/microwave-bowl-pot-holder/?subscribe=success#blog_subscription-4


Yup. That's pretty close. 100% cotton fabric and thread should be used.

Robin


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

String Queen said:


> Patterns for The microwave pot holder can be found on line. My pattern is a hand me down from my sister. (She makes lots to sell at her church bazaar).
> 
> The fabrics... GD pillow cases is from the Stitching Post in Sisters,OR, DD pillowcase is a fat quarter from a quilt shop somewhere in OR, Son in law ( black print) is from SR Harris( a gigantic fabric store in Minneapolis, MN. The pot holder are from a panel and the coordinating fabric are from Kelly Js in Duluth,MN. Most of the other fabrics came from my sister's stash.
> 
> ...


Anyone still following me on this???

My final projects. Dish towels , trivet using strips of left over fabrics, quilted checker board and storage bag. The back of the board and bag is the 'ant' print. I bought that not knowing where to use it. Finding that red was impossible.

All fun projects that I think will be used and appreciated.

Robin.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

Cute!! Still want to go camping after seeing your work! You have a wonderful imagination.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lovely fabric and beautifully, I'm sure your family will be thrilled to receive them.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

creative and so sweet


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

String Queen said:


> My DD and family bought a tiny Retro camper this summer. I've had fun making a few things for them. Finding cute theme fabric was fun too. I plan to embellish a couple dish towel too.
> 
> I thought about giving them as Christmas gifts but I don't think I can wait that long.
> 
> Robin


All the camping accessories were well received and appreciated. Even my Son in law knew which pillow case was made just for him. They all thought everything was very cute. They are going camping next weekend and will be using everything.

Now I will have to come up with something else for Christmas.

Robin


----------

